# Do you dream?



## miruki (Jun 17, 2008)

I couldn't really find a recent topic like this, so I guess it's okay to start one..?

I would like to know about what others dream of, I usually dream every night but most ppl I know rarely dream, if at all. 

This morning I dreamt a wasp sat down on my neck, I woke up immediately and wiped my neck like crazy, jumped out of bed and ran to the bathroom to get a hug from my bf. (I have this immense fear of flying insects. ;_ God I hate nightmares, especially the random realistic ones, the gory ones usually don't make me THAT scared.

Usually I have just weird dreams. Like this one dream where some friends and I went skiing and stayed in this youth hostel, where something evil was lurking and I tried to warn the other but they didn't take me serious, one after another vanished then and in the end I was left all alone, so I went to the basement of the hostel and there was a kiosk, the shopkeeper, an old lady was telling me "HE" would expect me already and showed me where I had to go, so I went to that room and there was a hot evil vampire lord sitting, smiling at me and telling me he killed all my friends to make me his bride (wtf? oO). I just ran away and suddenly I was back home, the phone ringed and when I answered it a deep voice said "DWAAAARF!" - and I woke up.

Even though it was the total horror scenario the dream was not scary at all, just plain weird. Especially the dwarf thing. At that time I had never heard the word dwarf before. Weird.

But sometimes I also have these kickass dreams where amazing stuff happens which I use as inspiration to write stories or draw comics. ^__^


So, uh, what kind of dreams do you usually have? Do you dream at all? Want to share some of them? Do you get inspired by them? Do you have recurring ones?


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm, well, usually when I go to bed with naseua (however you spell it) I tend to have _very_ strange dreams, all similar in that during the whole dream, the naseua feeling is sitll threre, and there's always a giant something crashing into the earth (sometimes Lego, Rubber band ball, meteor, etc) and somehow,  I am the key to saving the planet and, in varying ways, I have to use my ass (no joke, the ass-bottom-buttocks-hiney-whatever you wanna call it) to stop it.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 17, 2008)

I remembered there being a thread about dreams too. >_<

One of the most frequent dreams I have are dreams where I'm always running away. I dunno...but I sort of like the adrenaline of running like that...weightless and free of a physical body.

There's a lot of others too but I'm a bit embarrassed to talk about 'em because uh...yeah. >_< Not gonna say anything.

They do inspire me a lot. I actually tried to write a story based on a dream but stopped halfway because there were a lot of holes that needed fixing.


----------



## PBC (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to dream often as a child. And I had a nice varity of dreams. Mostly happy, or flightly dreams of light hearted strange events...like I think most dreams are. I can make good sense of most of my dreams sometimes, and others are just beyond me. I haven't had many nightmares in my life, and they usually only come about when I have serious life changes and at that point the nightmares don't compare to the reallife situation. 

Then there was a period in my life where I smoked alot of pot. It was probably 8 years...with a 1 year break in the center somewhere....I didn't dream too much during that time, or I didn't remember many of my dreams when I woke up.

After that period I started having great vivid dreams again. I would wake up and be able to recall the last 2 or 3! dreams I had in that one night. My dreams are now again flightly and not overwhelming most of the time. Sometimes I'm troubled by the content but I find myself being able to explain it in one may or another very often.

I also find that I can remember dreams well if they come about during a nap or if I wake up from a 6-8 hour period of sleep and then choose to snooze for an hour or so. If I dream during that time I'll be able to recall that dream very well, and I think I dream often when I'm not overly tired already.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 17, 2008)

Thinking about it now, I suddenly remember a dream that had cost so much trouble for me. >_> I almost lost a friendship because of that dream...

D: I guess I just really find it hard nowadays to talk about the really strong dreams that I have because they are either embarrassing or...they really affect me. >_


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 17, 2008)

I dreamt something that continues, for 3 days in a row, although I forgot what was it.

I also ever dream about a genie who wreaks havo in my house, and its pretty scary.

Another very weird dream includes I'm taking out moss in my own mouth with camera view inside my mouth, and that's f*ckin weird

Another one (when I'm around 5 or so) revolves around the path to my bedroom somehow became steep and very long, that I never reached it, with a vampire lurking behind me, waiting for his dinner to be out of breath

There is also another weird dream when I dreamt about a deja vu, and I happened to deja vu again in my life, which makes it I experienced an event 3 times.......


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

Yesterday I had a dream were I was in a city close to where I live and this guy drove up b where I was walking and said "Hey are you going to that gig?"
I had no idea what he was talking about but I said yes so I would look cool.
Then he drove me to the place where the gig was then I realised I wouldn't be able to get in without a ticket so I said I had to go meet my friend so I didn't look like an idiot.
Then I started walking down a path and my phone rang and it was my friend and she started screaming:
"HEEELP!! I'M GETTING MY HAIR CUT BY A BLIND PERSON!!!"
Then we went to get a Mcdonalds.

Most of my dreams are like this though:


----------



## skagamer (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a dream the other night that I was driving a truck and there was an accident on the road. It was a two lane street, there were semis parked on both sides, and only one lane of traffic was open. So I call out over the radio and my boss tells me to go around the mess. I started to drive forward and once I was surrounded by all of this I hear a loud noise and look to my right, as this stack of logs breaks free and crushes me inside my vehicle. All I saw at that point was shadow. The thing that made the dream so weird, was that I actually had time to think "This is the way I die." and take notice of how I felt. Then give up. It was really messed up and I woke up frantic. Fortunately, I woke up to my girlfriend lying next to me...which is always comforting. =)


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 17, 2008)

Most of my dreams are randomly built by parts of my memory, so they're just entertaining or weird. Every now and then I'll have a prophecy or a nightmare.


----------



## miruki (Jun 17, 2008)

skagamer said:
			
		

> Fortunately, I woke up to my girlfriend lying next to me...which is always comforting. =)
> Yeah, everything is just less bad when someone is there... but I remember when I was a little girl and sleeping in my Mum's bed with her I sometimes got scared that she had turned into a werewolf (she had dark brown curly hair back then XD) and often I wasn't able to fall asleep because I though when I close my eyes she will turn around and eat me. That was really weird. XD
> 
> QUOTE(moozxy @ Jun 17 2008, 10:11 AM) Most of my dreams are like this though:


Hahahaha, that's why I started writing them down immediately!

Oh and, you sir, certainly have some very weird dreams there.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 17, 2008)

I dream alot and I used to post my dreams in the other topic (where did that one go, I liked that topic.)


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2008)

I dream very rarely anymore. But when i do, they stand out. I very clearly had one that involved me driving around a very bad car accident, and seeing all the carnage that had happened. Well... the aftermath before ambulances appeared on the scene. It is very clear in my mind to this day (the dream was over a year ago), and i don't want to go into it too much with special thanks to my interest in horror/slasher flicks... it was gruesome.  And not Happy gruesome. Just plain scary.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

I dream, several times a night usually as I wake up alot. I have weird dreams, some of them are random but I also have series of dreams where a few main elements repeat themselves and thats depressing as most time the series of dreams is about something bad.

Like, one time I kept dreaming my house was burning down and I was trying to get the kids out. Some kind of way I could never get them all or couldn't find one of them at all, even though I could hear them screaming. Those dreams are always some of the worst.

Or, I have dreams where something bad is happening but I have some sort of super power--like floating/flying for example, it feels *SO *cool to fly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--but I cant control that power so most times I'm a prisoner of my own abilities. It sucks to be trying to fly away from something terrifying when you cant go fast at all and you cant even go left when you wanna...

But alot of times I talk to people who's faces I cant see. I never remember those dreams after waking up, but we talk about all sorts of stuff while I'm sleep and many times they give me helpful advice, and I get to talk to my dead relatives too, even my little cousin, but dreaming about her makes me feel guilty because I forget what she's asked but I know she told me to tell someone something...

I also dreamt once that my door was made of Peanut Brittle--its delicious and sweet and I used to make it with my grandma--I woke up licking my door, but that was a long time ago.

Oh, and I recently dreamt that I was swimming in a giant pineapple upside down cake and using the pineapple rings as a floatation device whenever I came up for air.

*I'm hungrier now than ever...gonna go eat*


----------



## miruki (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Or, I have dreams where something bad is happening but I have some sort of super power--like floating/flying for example, it feels *SO *cool to fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! I had two recurring dreams when I was around 12+, which where about me being some kind of super hero but somehow my powers failed me. 

In the first aliens were invading my old kindergarden and I had to save my best friend who went to pick his little sister up, I managed to be there in time but suddenly I just couldn't fly anymore and woke up in panic.

The second was about some super evil genius who invented this fluid that forms little flesh eating worms when it comes into contact with skin, so I caught the guy and he got arrested but he spilled some of that fluid on my knee and I had to get operated so they could stop the worms from building or something.. but since I was a super hero I was like totally immune to the narcotics and had to endure unbelieveable pain. oO


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2008)

We dream like 20% of the time we're asleep.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2008)

i hardly dream anymore, i'm far too stressed to dream.


----------



## TheWingless (Jun 17, 2008)

No dreams except for the skeletons from Diablo trying to kill me when I was in 2nd grade and the nerdy one I had a few weeks ago. I want that 8800 GTX back! The rest of them... I don't remember or I don't know them... Nowadays... I just stay up in bed if something is wrong...


----------



## papyrus (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to dreamed of something that i can't understand and happened to me for at least 5 times. It was an long adventurous dream to various places some where familiar and some were i guess from movies, it i also weird. It is sooo mysterious. There was an event there in which is so annoying that can't explain or understand, and always repeating. But now i can't barely dreamed it anymore. I guess I'm so occupied with many things to do now which is college.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 17, 2008)

I love dreams.  Life would be so boring without them.  Usually I don't remember them, though.  I don't have enough resolve to keep a dream diary.  I usually remember parts of it that were clear while I was dreaming.  Like someone's eyes, a face, a place.  I remember, when I was younger (< 8), I had recurring dreams about a werewolf jumping in through my window.  I also had nightmares about vampires chasing me.  A lot of the time I was really scared, but I learned that I could control my dreams.  Since I learned to do that, every time I would have a nightmare, I would recognize it and become lucid.  Then I would start a new dream.  Unfortunately I haven't had a lucid dream in forever, and it's not for lack of trying.  There are various techniques for lucid dreaming.  I haven't found one that works yet, but I'm staying optimistic.  I can't wait to have another one.
More info on lucid dreaming, if anybody's interested.
Does anyone here constantly lucid dream, or is part of that community?


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 17, 2008)

Everyone dreams, it's just a matter of whether or not they remember them.

When I had a blog I used to write them on my phone (save as draft plz) just after I woke up. 

I believe i've had a lucid dream before, it really scared me (nightmare). It sounds stupid but from what I can remember now it was someone pestering me for money, that I didn't have. Threatening to kill me. I woke up in a sweat and couldn't sleep straight after as I was like shaking/adrenaline rush (so I went downstairs and went on the PC for 30 mins, then I was fine).

The nightmare before that was about me being home alone (as I was living at home alone then, due to my father being hospitalised) and ghosts were around, I then was too scared to be in my own house and had to leave, running to my aunties house (which is like an hour away walking) and a load of ghosts following me. 

..the rest of that day I was really uneasy heh. 

One thing I find about dreaming, is a place you regularly go to, like you KNOW you're dreaming about the route home from college, but it's warped and different. For example; I dreampt I was walking home, then where a school should of been, was a wall overlooking the sea and an island (prob the isle of wight) in the distance.

Was odd.


----------



## PBC (Jun 17, 2008)

Last night I had alot of dreams.
I woke up and wrote down all I could remember. I don't remember which dreams came when...and they all end strange.

Dream 1:
I'm at a college. I gotta run, have a schedule to keep I put a bowl of clam chowder, uncovered in the back of my car and go
all the while thinking of grilled cheese to have with the chowder Once I get half way to the college I realize I should have
made the grilled cheese at home. But its too late to turn back I have to go to class. Except at the college one of my
high school teachers is the prof. He says we are going to watch a movie instead I get out of class and walk around campus
I ask a kid how long the bus takes, and a train pulls up instead I see a girl I've never really met, talked to on myspace
but she is sitting on a couch talking on a cell phone how do I know what she really looks like? Im puzzled
she doesn't seem to notice me so i don't bother her then some girl from a completely different dream
starts chewing me out because I was walking around asking everyone if they want to make out, thats not like me
my friend is standing beside me laughing, I think he was the one End of what I remember

*Segment*
My watch in the dream reads 6:50pm. 
My mind thinks its ok, I don't even need to try to wake up anymore
Its well past when I should have gone to work 
End

Dream 2:
I'm driving in the country side of vermont. Its late at night Its raining and I'm on a road I don't really know
I'm going to visit a girl who lives with a cult deep in the woods Eventually I think I know where I am so I stop and get out
I walk down a path, looking for signs of life I see a sign carved into wood, I don't remember what it said
I see camera equipment just laying around The blinking red lights throw me off, I wonder why it was left here
I pick it up and run for my life
End

Dream 3:
ANother dream I'm a native, we are preparing for some sort of crowning ceramony. It involves finding
the perfect canoe, which I find. It is slim and dark wood and carved with many different shapes into it.
I take it around the pond and talk to people they tell me it is perfect. When I finally get back to
give it to the ceramony. I jump out of it and into the water I hoist it up for everyone to look at
I then see it is for my friend's wife, who comes out dressed in way too little clothing for her size. She begins to do some ceramonial dance
END

Dream 4:
I'm chewing my mom out because she doesn't get me time to see a doctor. I'm 23 and can't grow normal
things like chest hair, sideburns, a complete happy trail I feel like I haven't aged since I first began puberty
...I think I have some hormonal insufficency.
END

Dream 5:
Another dream, I'm playing at the arcade with some friends We are playing a mario kart LIKE game. But in
arcade style seats and wheels connected to the machine Driving around in karts on race tracks high in the 
sky. Doing jumps and flips. Items and speed boasts everywhere. Except when I fall off the track I use my hand to grab onto the track and pull myself back onto it in mid air. I can change the track with my hand, pulling it here and there. I do this acouple times to keep from falling all the way off. The race is very close but I lose.
END


I have no idea how I remembered 5 dreams at all. I did sleep in today, and that sometimes causes me to remember more and dream alot more...Anyway pretty crazy stuff. I just wanted to record it all

Ps. I've only had acouple lucid dreams, and I haven't had one in a pretty long time. 
I remember once realizing I was dreaming telling myself to change the dream and the next thing I remember I was in a lush green environment with a sparkling pool at my feet and pretty ladies walking slowly toward me...haha...


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

of course i dream!

i love my trippy dreams, they are so crazy...

i just wish they would last longer.

and i wish some of the best would get a sequel ;-)


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes.

Strangest dream? Well I had a dream that I was just sitting on my bed, doing nothing, staring blankly at the window, on a sunny day. When I woke up, I felt like I never had any sleep. Basically, I had a dream that made me feel that I'm not sleeping. I wouldn't want that dream to happen again...EVERRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 17, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Everyone dreams, it's just a matter of whether or not they remember them.
> 
> When I had a blog I used to write them on my phone (save as draft plz) just after I woke up.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood what lucid dream means.

A lucid dream is a term originated by Celia Green for a dream in which the person is aware that he or she is dreaming while the dream is in progress, also known as a conscious dream. When the dreamer is lucid, he or she can actively participate in the dream environment without any of the inhibitions or limitations that otherwise would feel natural to persons who incorrectly believe they are in the "real" waking world.
-Wikipedia

It's the coolest experience.  If you haven't had one, I strongly recommend you do everything in your power to have one.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 17, 2008)

When I wake up, I don't remember some of my dreams.  It will take some item or something of some sort to remind me of that dream.

How do you 'have' a lucid dream?


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 17, 2008)

There are lots of techniques.  Click the link in my earlier post.  It will explain exactly what a lucid dream is, and how you can train yourself to have them.  It's like the ultimate video game.


----------



## miruki (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't even know there was a term for it..

Almost all of my dreams are lucid dream I think. Most of the time I can control what happens, especially if it's no nightmare, for nightmare it takes me awhile until I realise and can take the control. 

Many of my dreams are not from my perspective but me watching scenes, like I am writing a book or something... those are the dreams that I use for my stories and they are pretty adventurous and romantic most of the time.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 17, 2008)

o.O, if only you can control when you'll wake up too, since in the dream world time is nothing, I ever dream about my life for 2 days, now that's awesome....... I thought.............. unless it's not lucid


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 17, 2008)

- Wrath of God - said:
			
		

> Rehehelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I didn't. I didn't explain that I was controlling the dream, per se. But I was.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 18, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> - Wrath of God - said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see...  Usually, though, you don't have nightmares when you're lucid.  Or rather, you don't stay in a nightmare after you become lucid.  I'm not sure why you'd want to, either.


----------



## Orc (Jun 18, 2008)

As PM'd to *mthrnite*:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm a lucid dreamer and I usually always have weird dreams that when I have normal, realistic dreams or don't dream at all (rare) I get freaked out and think why.
> 
> I just woke up and I had one of the most awesome dreams I just dreamt.
> 
> ...


OMELETTES!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 18, 2008)

That's an interesting dream.  I wish I had dreams like that.  My dreams are usually pretty regular, compared to some of the ones I see here.  Do you use a technique for your lucid dreaming, Orc, or does it just happen naturally?


----------



## Orc (Jun 18, 2008)

- Wrath of God - said:
			
		

> That's an interesting dream.  I wish I had dreams like that.  My dreams are usually pretty regular, compared to some of the ones I see here.  Do you use a technique for your lucid dreaming, Orc, or does it just happen naturally?


I don't know about dreaming weird I think that's natural but my I think part of the reason why my dreams are lucid are because I usually meditate before I sleep.
Making sure you're relaxed even before you sleep helps a lot and even if I only get a few hours of sleep, I feel fresh.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 18, 2008)

We need moar meditation and lucid dreaming tutorials...


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

I never meditate before going to sleep, it also takes me quite a while until I am able to fall asleep and until I do I always imagine what kind of things I could dream about and most of the time it happens to be something like what I imagined beforehand.

But I noticed that whenever I have a fight with my boyfriend and don't make up with him before going to bed I won't dream at all. 

Eh.. I was wondering:
Isn't it weird how you're almost never able to dream a dream until the end? Like orc woke up before he could reply... I cannot remember many dreams that really had an end, usually I just wake up right before the good part and am wide awake.


----------



## Orc (Jun 18, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> I never meditate before going to sleep, it also takes me quite a while until I am able to fall asleep and until I do I always imagine what kind of things I could dream about and most of the time it happens to be something like what I imagined beforehand.
> 
> But I noticed that whenever I have a fight with my boyfriend and don't make up with him before going to bed I won't dream at all.
> 
> ...


I dunno, but that was just a small part of a dream. My dreams feel like hours long like almost a day but I usually only get 5 hours of sleep.
When there's a rare chance I don't dream, when I wake up, I feel like crap and get into a bad mood lol.


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I dunno, but that was just a small part of a dream. My dreams feel like hours long like almost a day but I usually only get 5 hours of sleep.
> When there's a rare chance I don't dream, when I wake up, I feel like crap and get into a bad mood lol.


Heh, for me it's usually the other way around, time's flying in my dreams and even if tons of stuff happen it still feels like just a few minutes to me and when I take a look at the clock some hours went by. ;_; Me wants to dream moar.

I kind of get in a bad mood too, yesterday I woke up several times in the night because I _didn't_ dream anything at all. Which was rather annoying and so today really isn't my favourite day.. *nods*


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a dream last night (that day I had finished mgs4 BE WARNED *SPOILERS OF MGS4 AHEAD*. 



Spoiler



So anyway it was a dark night and i look up at the sky and see loads of saucers flying buy, I'm just outside my house and the sky's red and had black clouds, my house and everyones is broke down and instead tall buildings are there. I can't remember what happened next but before I knew it I was with my family and some randoms out comes one of the characters from MGS4 Major Zero in his wheelchair and someone tells me he's the cause of everything (just like in the game) then some shit happened nd my dream ended.


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> I had a dream last night (that day I had finished mgs4 BE WARNED *SPOILERS OF MGS4 AHEAD*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use them.

And to be relevant to this topic. I tell you about my dream just now (I just woke up).

Sometimes when I dream, I'm a different person or a character. My character today was a young man wearing matching blue and white shirt, shorts and cap.
Anywho, after this and that, I am in my IRL room talking to my 2-3 yr old son about this and that. So I went outside of the room into the living room and saw there were a lot of people outside for some reason, marching. It wasn't a chaotic mob or something, they were just chatting while walking. But yeah, there were a lot of them.
So I went outside of the house with baby and talked to my uncle about repairing some toy and that we were going to "the factory".
Suddenly, I'm in the factory with baby. He was on my shoulders. 
The factory was this multi-leveled place with some spinning thing in the middle (but it wasn't spinning yet). It was huge.
Nobody else was there but us. We climbed up the highest level, I think it was the 4th or 5th. Looking from above, the spinning thing looked like the blades of a blender only they aren't sharp but look like giant sledgehammers.
The spinning parts on the top were protruding out to the floors so baby and I had to sit down by the edge when it started spinning. It spun slow at first then gradually getting faster.
As it spun faster, the levels below us started to have color and then, people.
I jumped with baby in hand while it was spinning then everything was slow and I was gliding through the air. I landed on the 2nd floor and it was filled with people with different costumes and shit. Apparently the 2nd floor was a cafe between parallel worlds. Baby was hungry but we couldn't buy anything since I forgot to bring money so I asked a stranger for some food. He gave us peanuts in a pack and he was from the same world as us.
Then suddenly I was reading a comic book with my character in it. For some reason, my character's family were attacked by emoticons (black smileys from the sky/clouds) and he was the only one who survived and ran into the factory. I was reading into the pages where there was a big march (I think the same march the people were doing outside my house) and how my character was always trying to get home by going to the factory.
Then I woke up.

I can't really say in words how surreal it is so yeah it sounds normal.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm always having porn dreams


----------



## PBC (Jun 19, 2008)

bosscolor said:
			
		

> I'm always having porn dreams




I'm such a prude/low self-esteem these days that I turn girls down, or they reject me in my dreams, or I wake up before anything freaky-deaky can happen. Its all kinda depressing.


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> bosscolor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's better than bosscolor's dreams since there's potential that something "freaky-deaky" might happen. I'd rather dream about sex than porn anytime. Actually I'd rather dream about something else than porn. I could view porn if I want while awake so I'd rather it stay away from my precious dreamies.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 19, 2008)

I have sexual dreams.

Heres a secret I also dream of


Spoiler



Lesbians



Sorry can't help myself.


----------



## PBC (Jun 19, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> PBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha..this is kinda true. I don't want to dream about porn, thats not my intention really...I just don't like the idea of being turned down in my own dreams. If I can't woo a woman in my own dreams...its just not good for the psyche.


and about meditation before lucid dreaming...your comment made me remember that I used to meditate before I slept as well and I had the craziest dreams during that period of time. Lucid dreams and dreams so real I swear I wasn't dreaming. I remember having a dream that physically shook me in my bed. It was the craziest thing...  Its something I should start doing again.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 19, 2008)

I managed to have cream pie in my dreams last night. But it's only in dreams, I don't take ANY risks.


----------



## papyrus (Jun 19, 2008)

How about wet dreams??


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> How about wet dreams??QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Jun 19 2008, 01:02 PM) I managed to have cream pie in my dreams last night. But it's only in dreams, I don't take ANY risks.


----------



## Harpuia (Jun 19, 2008)

I dream everyday, and I remember them for the first 30 minutes or so after waking up and then I completely forget what most of them were about.

I've heard that if you write them down as you wake up in a journal every day it could help induce lucid dreams.

Hmm.. I think the most recent one I can still recall is me receiving the pairs of shoes I had ordered and upon opening them they weren't what they were supposed to be.
When I woke up I wondered and worried if it really happened. Then I realized it was a dream and acknowledge it, relieved.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 19, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> papyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > How about wet dreams??QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Jun 19 2008, 01:02 PM) I managed to have cream pie in my dreams last night. But it's only in dreams, I don't take ANY risks.



Well, it wasn't exactly a wet dream because *too much information*

I noticed this wasn't testing area. I should self-censor.


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

I dreamt about something weird.. I fail a little at recalling it completely but..

Somehow boyfriend, baby and me where outside of some kind of school building, which suddenly started to burn and I told bf to get to the station with our son and I stayed to help some kids get out of the building, after that I talked to the principal and he explained that one of the children had some psych-powers that set the school aflame, he told me to not worry and that he was uber thankful and everything was under control now and as the fire brigade arrived I left for the train station, I met up with bf there and he told me we had to wait for my little sister and her husband to arrive, I was confused because I didn't know they were back together and he wouldn't tell me about, it took ages until they arrived and some strange things happened I can't really recall... but I remember we sat on this large stone staircase and yeah, then they finally arrived and I hugged and kissed my sis and asked her about her husband and she was like: "Yeah, we just worked things out!" and smiled at me mysteriously and I woke up.

Mhn yeah.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 19, 2008)

Whenever I dream and I try to recollect it, it usually goes away. 
The harder I try, the harder it gets for me to remember it. I don't get a lot of wet dreams but when I do they usually involve more than one woman. What can I say? I'm sorry for being a guy


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I shouldn't tell what my wet dreams involve, but I have those too. Mhhn.. it's pretty normal to have them, isn't it? I bet everyone has them, so you guys shouldn't make such a big deal out of it..


----------



## Orc (Jun 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Whenever I dream and I try to recollect it, it usually goes away.
> The harder I try, the harder it gets for me to remember it.


I find the easiest way to remember dreams (other than to write it immediately) is to find someone to tell it about.
Usually when I have an interesting dream, I immediately find anyone to tell it whether they are interested or not.


----------



## miruki (Jun 19, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I find the easiest way to remember dreams (other than to write it immediately) is to find someone to tell it about.
> Usually when I have an interesting dream, I immediately find anyone to tell it whether they are interested or not.


Hahah my boyfriend hates me for that. XD


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> How about wet dreams??


What about them?  They're normal.  ( I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Prophet (Jun 19, 2008)

I have recurring dreams mostly, when I was small I'd find my self lost trying to find my way home while the house its self mocked me and told me I'd never make it back. Now I dream of not being able to throw a hard punch. It's like my blows aren't doing any damage to my target. My opponent varies, but it's usually an asshole who deserves it. At 6'4, 332 Lbs and a solid build I've never found it necessary to throw all my strength into a punch; these dreams make me question if I could


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 20, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I have recurring dreams mostly, when I was small I'd find my self lost trying to find my way home while the house its self mocked me and told me I'd never make it back. Now I dream of not being able to throw a hard punch. It's like my blows aren't doing any damage to my target. My opponent varies, but it's usually an asshole who deserves it. At 6'4, 332 Lbs and a solid build I've never found it necessary to throw all my strength into a punch; these dreams make me question if I could


Ugh.  I have those dreams too sometimes.  Although usually, it's not that I can't punch hard enough, it's usually that I don't really want to hurt the person I'm fighting, even if they really deserve it.  Then there are the awesome fight dreams, where I kick ass with moves I would never be able to pull of IRL.

I haven't had a flying dream in a while.  I really hope to have one soon.  They're wicked fun.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Jun 20, 2008)

I was holding a bunch of hostages in a skyscraper, dream went on for a bit, I got shot and died, I didn't wake up and was in blackness for what felt like forever, I was still thinking and It did really feel like I had died but my consciousness was still alive, eventually woke up, was a pretty crazy dream.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a really... really creepy dream. And I swear this was real.

I dreamed that, while I was on vacation, we didn't go from Philadelphia to Chicago but instead we visited New York first. BoneMonkey told me to visit him when I got there, so I drive somewhere under some mini bridge and I see BoneMonkey, and he says to me "Don't be afraid Linkiboy..."

Damn you Orc...


----------



## The Teej (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't always dream, and sometimes the dream is awesome, but sometimes it's really fucking weird. Like, last night, I had this dream where this guy was showering his son, and then in the next cubicle, he accused this guy of being a paedophile and started battering the crap out of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was totally fucking odd.


----------



## miruki (Jun 20, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> It was totally fucking odd.


That certainly sounds odd.  oO



I took a nap just now and had a rather sweet continuitation of another dream.

He buried his finger in her soft hair. He bent forward and took a deep breath, inhaling her sweet scent. He sighed, his desire for her was almost overwhelming and it took him all of his composure to resist the urge to take a taste of the skin of her neck. With a slow and graceful movement she turned around and smiled at him. It was a smile befitting a queen. 

"Your majesty, my prince, I-" she whispered in a low voice but he interrupted her.

"Shh..." he aspirated, laying his index finger on her lips.

For a second there was a brief flicker of cheeky sparkle in eyes. She enclosed his hand with hers and opened her lips, before he had time to react the tip of his finger vanished between her red lips and she gently sucked on it, caressing it with her tongue. His cheeks turned bright red. She released his finger and let go of his hand and he cleared his throat. 

"My prince, I eagerly await the day I truly will be yours." she smiled at him with lovingly eyes, he suddenly put his arms around her shoulders and pulled her close, hugging her tightly he whispered into her ear.

"My love, my beautiful queen.." A whiff of a kiss on her forehead, then he detached himself from her and left the room.

Her heart was pounding and she couldn't stop the tears from running down her cheek as she stared at the closed door.
She smiled, and truly, it was a smile befitting a queen.



Uhhh yeah. Most of my dreams are like this. *coughs*


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 20, 2008)

I dream a lot, but I forget the things like five minutes afterwards...


----------



## miruki (Jun 20, 2008)

That's why you need to write them down immediately! :3


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah this morning I dreamed about the fact that afterlife does not exist. I came to this conclusion whilst I was sleeping.
Because imagine if you are frozen down to death. And if the future there is a possibility to revive frozen people. What would happen if you were reborn as something else, and at the same time you were revived from your frozen state?

Hence afterlife would be impossible. Unless it happens when the body is 100% broken down to nothing.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 20, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> That's why you need to write them down immediately! :3


Probably...
I get very clear images in my dreams, but when I wake up, everything is gloomy and cloudy in my head. Cant remember exactly what people was in my dream...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Everybody dreams. They have to. The problem is remembering it.

I haven't remembered a dream in many years. It's like I close my eyes, open them, and it's a new day. There is nothing in between that I can recall.


----------



## miruki (Jun 20, 2008)

I think there must be some ways to train how to recall your dreams, not that I know of any, since I never really had trouble remembering most of them..


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 21, 2008)

Nicole Kidman keeps appearing in my girlfriend's dream. She was trying to adopt my girlfriend or something. Geez what a weird woman.


----------



## Orc (Jun 21, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I have recurring dreams mostly, when I was small I'd find my self lost trying to find my way home while the house its self mocked me and told me I'd never make it back. Now I dream of not being able to throw a hard punch. It's like my blows aren't doing any damage to my target. My opponent varies, but it's usually an asshole who deserves it. At 6'4, 332 Lbs and a solid build I've never found it necessary to throw all my strength into a punch; these dreams make me question if I could


I have a recurring dream too, a recurring nightmare so to speak. I've dreamed of it first when I was around 6 years old.
I'm on a yacht with my family in the middle of the ocean. Everything is just water around us and in the horizon is the setting sun. Then a smaller boat appears with a woman in white standing just by the bow. She's singing some weird gibberish (that gives my goosebumps whenever I try to recall it). It nears our yacht and my dad goes to the other boat with the woman and they sail off to the horizon. I dive of our boat and try to swim and get back my dad and I always wake up crying for some reason.

It's weird. When I think of it, it doesn't creep me out at all (other than the woman's song). But this dream has always been recurring until now.

And yeah I still wake up crying and scared every time.


----------



## miruki (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh, I had a disturbing dream tonight and now I can't recall it any more because so much happened after I woke up. Boo.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 23, 2008)

I been training to induce lucid dream for the last 3 days, one of the method was:

"try to stay awaken as your body is sleeping, basically, while your body is trying to sleep, maintain your awareness" which is freakin' hard. I played my NDS until 04.00 a.m. I'm really sleepy, I tried to mainatin my awareness, and te next thing I know my mom is shouting that I should awake right away, it's 09.00 a.m. sigh...........

The last dream I remember was I dreamt that I was lucid dreaming, I summoned a robe, and I sudden;y wore one, I wanna fly, but I can only hover for 2 secs tops. I tried to summon Amaterasu (y'know, from Okami). It appeared, but she's so fast, I gotta summon her again, and then I awoke.........

And then I dreamt about buying a cough drops.......


----------



## Defiance (Jun 23, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> I been training to induce lucid dream for the last 3 days, one of the method was:
> 
> *"try to stay awaken as your body is sleeping, basically, while your body is trying to sleep, maintain your awareness" which is freakin' hard. I played my NDS until 04.00 a.m. I'm really sleepy, I tried to mainatin my awareness, and te next thing I know my mom is shouting that I should awake right away, it's 09.00 a.m. sigh...........*
> 
> ...



Ooo, I've tried that.  You hear a lot of weird hallucinations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, it's freaky.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a great state of mind.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had some limited success with doing the whole "controlling your dreams" thing.  I tend to only be able to do so when I'm not in a bed (so on a couch) and usually during the day (so exhausted) and while the TV's on.  I gradually start to drift off and it's usually when the sound from the TV dulls greatly that it starts to happen.  Neat stuff.

I've had a good number that I can remember, if at random times.  A majority seem to deal with me having superhuman powers, like incredible speed, long/high jumping and so on.  I also seem to interestingly dream of school when I'm on summer vacation, which strikes me as strange.  It's always in the same place too, a weird amalgam of the three schools I've gone to over the course of my entire life, and now my university is being absorbed by it.  I usually see things like me being late to a class or getting lost...weird.  

I have "seen my death" a few times before which is unsettling, considering that they both happened just down the street from where I live.  Being out at night and biking, I come to a streetlight and I see people, but they're naturally not standing in the light so they're still dark figures, when all of a sudden I take a massive hit to the side of my head and it all goes dark.  Generally how it happened both times.  I've also had a big wolf break into my house and tear out my throat.  I woke up shaking from that one.  

Most recent one I can really remember is about these people inside of this big facility run completely by intelligent machines.  It seemed like it was greatly in the future, almost 10,000 years.  The humans were completely hairless, rather frail, and only really wore a hospital-issue fabric one-piece outfit, nothing more.  They spent most of their time hooked up to these other machines which simulate our current era--essentially imagine if our lives were part of some MMO, though it seemed these people didn't really have a choice in the matter.  

I had the unfortunate luck of seeing...well, considering the vibe that I got from this meaning that these were the last humans in this time period, they did not have sex and reproduce like we do.  The machines...*shudder*...take the materials from both sexes by force.  It was really graphic.  =\


----------

